# Classic Movements Please? :)



## aMJel (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello, I am looking for suggestions of movements like 'Swan Lake', 'Nutcracker', 'Un Ball' and music for plays.
any suggestions?
Thank You


----------



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

Movements like Swan Lake and The Nutcracker? Those are entire ballets. You would probably get more suggestions if you're a little more detailed on what kind of thing you're after.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Only single movements? Here's a great one:


----------

